# DIY HT Sub for Electronics Showroom Area



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

As strange of a request as this may seem, I am trying to put together a nice HT system, for my electronics showroom area. I am not thinking to DIY all the speakers, just the sub.

In the TV area, I am planning on displaying 6 various sized LCD's and Plasma's on one wall and thought that it would be good if the wall as a feature wall could bring some impact to the video presented.

So, looking for some ideas for a DIY Sub build. Size isn't a huge factor, but I would like the box size to be under 30 D x 24W x 24W if possible. I would even go with a pair if anyone thinks that would work.

Budget is $1000.00

Hit me up with some ideas.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

look for the 

wo32,

here,

www.decware.com

subwoofers dont get any better.

"Dual Folded Horn using two ten inch subs. This is a high performance solution to the slow, colored, boomy bass found in so many store bought subwoofers. THE audiophile subwoofer."


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

*Subwoofer Tests*

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/

*Performance Summary*
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...010-standard-compilation-new-information.html

Commercial and DIY subs tested.

Check it out, figure out what SPL levels you want and narrow the choice
down, then come back.


----------



## SQHEAD (Mar 15, 2005)

thylantyr said:


> *Subwoofer Tests*
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/
> 
> ...


Very good info....thanks for sharing those links

Dave Crigna


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the resources links.

I looked through all that and then also read a little on hometheatershack.com

Tried to model a Soundsplinter RP-P15 and the Tempest, but I think that I may be doing something wrong as I can't seem to get the model to get down low now matter what parameters I change.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

The Soundsplinter is a low end monster. Build a large box and tune it low. Soundsplinter has a section at Home Theater Shack. You will find dozens on examples there.

-Robert


----------



## BaSiCEvil (Mar 14, 2007)

I think that I have made a decision on the sub and wanted to see what you guys thought.

But first, here's a picture of the area that will undergo some changes in the next few weeks...



















For speakers, I decided to go with the JBL Studio L Series. Going to be putting a full 7.1 system together.

For sub duties, I am thinking about 2 CSS SD12's each in the 4 cubic ported enclosure.

There will be a half wall added to the area to keep it somewhat private during HT Demos with clients. I will also be adding a couch to the area.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/CSS_SD12/

Looks like a wise choice


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

IIRC, the Shiva X is only $10 more w/a decent amount more excursion, not that xmax is everything..

BTW, I really like my L880s....


----------

